# Tamper size for classic



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Is a 58.35mm tamper too big or just perfect for classic double basket? I've seen one made by knock which has a knockout box and mat for £26. Any good or not?

Cheers.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The 58.35 might be a bit tight in the Gaggia basket, as it's designed for the VST baskets that measure 58.4mm ish. You could always buy a VST basket as well!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

58.35mm is for a VST basket which is a high quality precision aftermarket basket.

The standard classic basket will fit a 58mm tamper. You don't need that extra precision for the standard basket.

I have 2 madebyknock tampers and I've very happy with them. Excellent quality and value.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> The 58.35 might be a bit tight in the Gaggia basket, as it's designed for the VST baskets that measure 58.4mm ish. You could always buy a VST basket as well!


Cheers. Ill stick with the 58 then.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> 58.35mm is for a VST basket which is a high quality precision aftermarket basket.
> 
> The standard classic basket will fit a 58mm tamper. You don't need that extra precision for the standard basket.
> 
> I have 2 madebyknock tampers and I've very happy with them. Excellent quality and value.


Cheers for the tip. Good price. I'm buying.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm back after a day or so of research.

Couple of Q's.

1. Do the VST baskets fit my gaggia classic holder?

2. Which size of VST is about the best all rounder for a double shot?

3. If I'm going to buy a 58mm knock tamper for £18, is it better to go for the 58.35mm tamper with VST basket for total price of £46 or am I wasting my money?

I'm new to all this( baby steps- baby steps) so am hoping you can help me out- again









Cheers.

Ps what are the weights of a double shot of coffee and brew times aprox?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

1. Yes

2. 18g seems to be the most popular

3. Yes buy Peter's (madebyknock) tamper and basket combo. Its very competitively priced.

Just a warning that VST baskets are quite fussy about grind and dose and tamping so you won't instantly get better results but it will make you a better barista in the long run.

If you're new to all of this, maybe stick with the stock basket for awhile. If you decide to upgrade to VST, I'm sure Peter might do you a deal on just the piston (tamper base) for a VST.

Double shot can be anything from 14g (Italian measure) to 19g (a larger double for sure). Extracting at 1.65 ratio gives 23g and 32g of espresso respectively.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cheers. Still undecided tamper wise. Mmmm.

The double shots then. How much in ml should my double shots be- for an Americano and a latte?

Do you have a count in seconds for a general rule of thumb?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Weight of espresso is a much more accurate measure for espresso instead of ml as the crema adds a lot of volume but not much weight and varies quite a lot.

I seem to recall 2 oz is a standard espresso but that obviously doesn't include the extraction ratio I gave above.

A fair more approximate way to make espresso. Weighing the exact amount of beans you want to use and weighing the final espresso will let you know if you have extracted the right weight of espresso for the extraction ratio (which determines the texture, the time of the extraction determines the flavour). If you use 19g of beans in the 18g VST basket for example you'd get a 32g which you can add hot water or steamed milk to to make your drink of choice. The final weight of the espresso doesn't matter when making lattes etc.

Time wise anything from 25-35 is generally acceptable with some coffees really suiting a longer extraction (even 50 seconds...gary....)


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wowzers. Lookin forward to giving it a go tomorrow.

Cheers for the info.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Square mile are selling 18g VST for £22. Is this a good deal or are there cheaper places? Knock state 15,17 or 21g baskets so I'm confused now. Is the 18 on square mile really a 17 or vice- versa?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Knock sell the La Marzocco version of the same basket. LM call it 14, 17 etc and VST call it 15, 18.

They are the same! You won't get a VST tamper like the knock one for anywhere near that cheap anywhere else! Do the deal!


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Did you buy the tamper? Where was this deal from?


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

I contacted Peter at Knock and he very kindly put me right on a few tamping and coffee issues. I'm still undecided but now that I'm grinding my own beans (has bean beans) its a different world. The tamping seems to be important but its the beans and grind too.

So, I'm probably going with the knock 58mm tamper not the VST connected one.

After forking out for my classic, my porlex & my 5 packs of has beans, I'm gonna run with a straight forward 58mm tamper. Think they're around £20-£25 ish.

Are you looking for one too?


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeh, I've only recently ordered the classic, but I'll probably want/need a 58mm tamper soon. I like the look of the vst baskets but doubt I'm worthy of them yet! I hadn't realised the vst baskets require a different sized tamper so it's making me wonder whether i should hang on until I probably upgrade to vst. I currently only have a pretty low end grinder so I'm yet to see what issues that will cause me!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Personally I would advise you learn on the stock baskets for awhile. Buy a cheap 58mm tamper, I have a spare 57mm tamper I could sell for £10 + postage if you want.

The VST baskets can be rather picky and really require a very consistent grind and a very even distribution and tamp. Definitely not a good thing for someone wanting to learn.

These baskets are for reaching the next step when you are happy with your technique.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

True. I'll wait a while for vst. I'll see how I get on with the plastic tamper first but I'll probably get back to you about yours after a couple of shots! The knock box and mat from madebyknock seems good for £17.50 so im putting that on my shopping list!


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

My wife has kindly said she'll order me one from Peter in a week or 2 so ill leave that kind offer Taa.

I'm still at testing stage between the grind and how much to actually put in the double shot classic basket and then how much I get out into the glass.

I seem to be getting a 35-45 second espresso. I dunno if its too long or not. I get fab crema after grinding from the porlex.

Baby steps.


----------

